# RevnLucky7's Ultimate Turbine - The Assimilator



## RevnLucky7 (9/9/14)

Anyone interested?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (9/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Anyone interested?


Maybe if I knew what this was... I like the part at the bottom 3rd from the left tho...


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Maybe if I knew what this was... I like the part at the bottom 3rd from the left tho...


 
It's my new tank atomizer.


----------



## rvdwesth (9/9/14)

Ahhhhh hokei....
What does it look like assembled?


----------



## huffnpuff (9/9/14)

Ooo Shiny, what is it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rvdwesth (9/9/14)

Seriously tho... It looks very very cool, but way expensive.
I'd like to see the assembled version on my IPV with some 5Pawns inside...


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Ahhhhh hokei....
> What does it look like assembled?


 
Not yet 

It's an autodripper and tank kayfun style atomizer all in one. Dripping dual coil deck and on top of that a single kayfun style tank setup making for a triple coil build... two at the bottom and one in the middle, with juice tank over and around.

Think big dripper and Kayfun mashed into one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (9/9/14)

Bullshit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rvdwesth (9/9/14)

hmmmm now all it needs is a water cooled cooling system to keep the tank and drip tip cold and Bob's your uncle

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/9/14)

TylerD said:


> Bullshit.


 
You're obviously last on the booking list

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (9/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> You're obviously last on the booking list


I wish you luck vaping that thing.


----------



## rogue zombie (9/9/14)

lol... I'd take the thing apart once and never be able to put it back together.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> lol... I'd take the thing apart once and never be able to put it back together.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


 

All components aren't used all at once. There's variations in the setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (9/9/14)

So it's an actual device!!!

I thought it's a Joke

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/9/14)

Sounds badass!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Paulie (9/9/14)

lol looks like you went to builders warehouse and took random parts from the plumbing section and posted it.  Post more pics haha


----------



## TylerD (9/9/14)

I think Revvy is taking a piss. 
http://www.alphaomegaswiss.com/precision_cnc_machining.php

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/9/14)

Lol... So you can't get a "Dripping dual coil deck and on top of that a single kayfun style tank setup making for a triple coil"

Because that'd would make for good bragging rights. 



Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/9/14)

..... I was bored

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/9/14)

Svoemesto posted this somewhere on April 1st apparently when there was talk about the Kayfun V4...
I can tell you for sure that the Kayfun V4 is very real.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... So you can't get a "Dripping dual coil deck and on top of that a single kayfun style tank setup making for a triple coil"
> 
> Because that'd would make for good bragging rights.
> 
> ...


 
I actually think it would be a bloody great idea


----------



## Marzuq (9/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Anyone interested?


 

nice one @RevnLucky7 
you deserve a pat on the back for this one lol


----------



## TylerD (9/9/14)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kayfun-4-1-teaser.1496/

I know this because Tyler knows this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/9/14)

TylerD said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kayfun-4-1-teaser.1496/
> 
> I know this because Tyler knows this.


 
Missed that thread.
I saw a subdivision on Svoemesto's website for the V4.... still blank.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (9/9/14)

any pics of this thing fully assembled @RevnLucky7


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/9/14)

Riaz said:


> any pics of this thing fully assembled @RevnLucky7


 
I wouldn't know where to begin....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/9/14)

Maybe...


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/9/14)

I mixed the parts up once and it looked like this:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (9/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I mixed the parts up once and it looked like this:


Bwaaaaaahahaha! Lovely!


----------

